# Wildcat reloaders!



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Who outhere shoots and reloads for wildcats? Why did you go with a wildcat and wich one did you choose? Please chime up on how much you like your wildcat because I know I love mine.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't load any wildcats, but wouldn't mind giving a try to the 6.5-06. Perhaps it would be good if you started by telling us what yours is....... :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I am currently reloading for a 6.5-06AI and will be reloading for a .260 Rouge soon. I went with these wildcats for 3 reasons improved ballistics for the case size, extended case life, and I just love my custom rifles. My first custom was my .264 WM and that just spoiled the hell out of me.With the improved version I get to do alot less case trimming too!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

257 ackley improved here, on a ruger M77 action, 26 inch barrel.

Its the one gun when I pull it up, I know whatever is in the crosshairs is dead.

No trimming of cases needed hardly ever.

Does everything a 25 WSSM is suppose to do, only better.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan

I think that 257 AI is a cracker jack little round too! I like it so much that I think I'm going to have one done for son's first big game rifle. I have a little time to get it done though he is only 17 months old right now. But as they don't put off till tomarrow what we can get done today.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What exactly counts as a wild cat? As I was researching for my last gun, the .25-06, I read that it started out as a wildcat, does that mean it is no longer considered one?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

laite319 I would say the 25-06 is no longer a wild cat. You can have a old gun that has the original specs for the 25-06 and that would still be a wildcat. I have a 7mm STW on the original specs the new STW uses a longer neck. I have to trim them so they fit in my gun. The original load data I got was a max load of 82gr of h1000 with a 140gr bullet. The new ones state 84gr of H1000 with a 140. A relitive bought one and he can shoot 84gr. My Grandpa and I both can not use any more than 82. I start to get primer flowback and his bolt handel gets real stiff above 82.5gr.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The latest and probably the best definaition that I have heard is. A wildcat is a cartridge that there is no factory components redily availablefor it. Such as brass, standard reloading dies, and factory ammo. A good example would be my 6.5-06AI wich required special run reloading dies and for cases to be fire formed. Hope that helps clear things up.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

257 roberts improved, ballistically as good as the 25-06. It was handmade by my Grandpa. This is an actual tack driver.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I realy do like that .257 Roberts AI it is quite a little power house. I'm considering having one built for son's first big game rifle. My dad is also a realy big fan of it he realy likes 25's in general.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I currently load and shoot the 257DGR (my own design), 250AI, 35 Whelen AI, 6x47 Rem, and the 22/243 Middlested. I am presently designing a 6x64mm, it is kind of a 6mm 06 improved only retaining the 20 degree shoulder, or if I can make it work with what I have it might have a 30 degree shoulder, I am trying to do the first one without having to buy any reamers or dies.
Why wildcat? It is interesting, fun, and in my case very rewarding when I shot the first deer with a cartridge that I designed, loaded, and built the rifle in which it was fired. Wildcats are for people who enjoy reloading what they are going to shoot and are willing to accept that is the only way they have ammo to shoot.
I have built and shot wildcats that range from the 20 Var Targ, 22 K Hornet, 223 AI, 22 BR, 22/250 AI, 22/243, 243 AI, 244 AI, 6x47 rem, 250 AI, 257 AI, 25/06 AI, 270 AI, 280 AI, 35 Whelen AI, 30/338, 358 STA, & 375 Taylor.
I have designs and drawings for a line of DGR cartridges from 22- 35 cal, but I am not sure if I will go through the expense of bring many of them to life.


----------



## b00mer (Jul 6, 2008)

35x444, 7mm tcu 357 herret, 30 herret and 270ren


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about the 22-6mm, I dont know if it is a wildcat, but I saw the caliber on the internet and was wondering about it.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

22-6mm is a fast stepping 22 too say the least but in my ming it would be best served as a long range 22. Use a fast twist tube and heavy for caliber bullets 75gr or so. It would be a hell of a good coyote whacker at a good long distance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 22-6mm can push a 22cal bullet pretty darn quick. My Gandpa had one and he was never able to get it to shoot. He called Hornady and there is a guy who works there and he has 2 or 3 of them. He gave my Grandpa some good ideas on how to make it shoot better. Grandpa was never able to get the gun to shoot under 1inch.

I can only imagine how low the round count would be before you would need to change the tube out.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

If I were to go with a "wildcat" it would be a 6.5x47 Lapua. Heard lots of good things about this round.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Good choice, good brass, but it is spendy. A guy can duplicate it's performance for less cost. I'm shooting a .260 Rogue that equals the 6.5x47 Lapua.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't currently own or shoot a Wildcat, but have had a few over the years. Mine were all either T/C Contenders or Remington XP-100's.

My first was a Remington XP-100 that I had chambered for the 7mm I.H.M.S.A.. This was basically a .300 Savage necked down to 7mm. Next up was a custom Remington XP-100 chambered in 6mm-223, followed by a couple Contender Barrels chambered for the same 6mm-223. I have also had a couple custom Contender Barrels chambered for the 6mmT/CU, and one in .30-30 Ackley Improved.

A couple of them I wish I would have never parted ways with, especially the .30-30 Ackley Improved.

My next will be sort of a semi wildcat in that it will be a Rimmed .35 Remington Contender Barrel. I will need to have the extractor changed out and a rim counter bore cut in the rear face of the barrel. Once that is done I will use Standard .35 Remington Dies and make my brass out of either .30/40 Krag or .303 British Brass. A couple buddies of mine have been shooting Rimmed .35 Remington Contenders and just love them, and tell me they get better accuracy and performance than they did with as a standard .35 Remington.

Wildcats can be and are very rewarding.

Larry


----------



## b00mer (Jul 6, 2008)

Larry go with the 35 barrel but go 357x444
its a blast


----------

